# One of Two KAl-Gard Dealers In Texas



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

My name is Matt Duke and many of you already know me. I just wanted to let everyone know that I am now a Kal-Gard dealer. Right now im going to carry the following Kal-Gard Products. *Pm me or email me for prices*

*CONTACT CLEANER* 13oz 
is used to remove brake fluid, grease, and dirt from internal components of electronic equipment and devices, including radios, compact discs, electronic ignitions and computers. CONTACT CLEANER extends the life of electronic components. It quickly flushes away grease, oil, dirt and dust. There is no need to disassemble small, delicate electronics.

*DE-GREASER* 13oz

Ideal anywhere when fast removal of grease and oil is necessary. De-greaser penetrates rapidly and rinses clean with plain water. Contains no harmful chemicals that will damage surfaces to be cleaned. DE-GREASER is great for motorcycles, ATVs, Side by Sides, karts, garage floors, bicycles, and almost anything else.

*PREP & SHINE *13oz 
Formulated for use on plastic, painted, fiberglass and metal surfaces. Provides a long lasting luster and great corrosion barrier. Developed for the motorsports and automotive racing industry to aid in the prep and maintenence of today's high-end street and off-road machines. CAUTION: Not for use on plexiglass windscreens or lexan RC car bodies.

*PRO-SHINE* 16oz 
Developed to aid in the maintenance of today's high-end Lexan bodies. Pro-Shine is formulated with a special blend of polymers that applies an even, high-gloss coating. A unique characteristic of this product is its ability to provide a high-gloss shine without attracting dirt or dust. A water-based product safe for use on Lexan R/C car bodies only.

*FILTER CLEANER *15oz
is the answer to a motorcyclist's prayer. All you need to do is spray this product on your greasy, dirt-clogged filter, rinse with clean water, and that's it! FILTER CLEANER works fast, and is extremely effective. Even the thickest grunge just melts away instantly, leaving your filter clean and ready to use. There is no need to use gasoline or other flammable liquids ever again. FILTER CLEANER is completely water-soluble and biodegradable. It can be used on all foam and fabric filters.

*FOAM FILTER OIL *15oz 
is a special blend of synthetic oil that stops sand, dirt and other contaminants from passing through the filter. This product will be especially popular with off-road and road racing motorcycle riders. FOAM FILTER OIL is easy to apply and penetrates quickly into the smallest crevices to trap the maximum amount of dirt, contributing greatly to increased engine life.

*For pricing or to place a order email me at [email protected] or pm here.* 
*KAL-GARD DEALER*
http://www.***********/forums/signaturepics/sigpic1599_10.gif

_*MUGEN MBX6 Buggy / Novarossi plus 4 / Nitro Juice / Ironman Bearings*_*
Avid Bearings / Jr Servoes / Spektrum DX3R / Aka Tires / Dialed INC
Houstons Engine Services www.houstonsengineservice.com*


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Kal Guard is the only way to clean your car after a race day.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Mark also uses it in his hair that's how much he likes it . 
You know its good stuff ;-)


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Does JB use the PRO-SHINE to go with his PRO-TUNE?


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I use the Contact Cleaner with my Acuvue lenses... it works wonders.. dont even need to blink during those long mains.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Steven your Pro shine will be in friday or monday


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Snowmonkey said:


> Mark also uses it in his hair that's how much he likes it .
> You know its good stuff ;-)


 He also uses the Prep & Shine as Body Spray . He thinks that after the mains he can just spray him and his cars off and call it a day And head to the house.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

He uses De-Greaser first then prep and shine on his hair.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

And I am the one they call out because I am mean on here. lol
Really????


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont worry Mark i think we all use it in our hair and as body spray hahahah


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya Matt be easy bro!! haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Troy you will use it in your hair to when you see how this stuff works bro. This stuff is magic


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Kal Guard is the only way to clean your car after a race day.


shameless.............lol


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dan uses the Prep N Shine and Pro Shine for the "Bald Spot", lol!!!!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Smiley uses it to clean his Chicken


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Mauk uses it when laying pipe


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiley said:


> Dan uses the Prep N Shine and Pro Shine for the "Bald Spot", lol!!!!


 thats what i use mine for too and its the best stuff i have found yet


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Ill be placing a order at the first of the month. If there is anything anyone sees they want or feel they need let me know. Check out www.kalgard.com and see if there is anything you might want.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea well I saw TWells fall in love with it in Austin. He was eating some nachos and while making small glances over at his sqeaky clean car and then back at the degreaser and then back at his nachos he decided to spray degreaser all over the nachos. I said "hey I saw that!" He turned to me and smiled with joy and then proceded to ask me how my qualifier went, I quickly covered my nose because his breath wasn't to pleasant. He then said I've got that hang on.... he reached over and grabbed the Prep and Shine and sprayed it in his mouth!! I said "dude youre not right" butI've never seen such pearly whites and fresh breath to boot! lol. Nah seriosly I don't think he took a shower all weekend, I think he just coated himself with degreaser blew himself off and then prep and shined himself.....man...???


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lmao!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I am in tears.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

LMAO!!! JB


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

It works thats all i am saying


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

*Putting in Kal-Gard Order*

The order is being put in today at noon if there is anything anyone wants let me know.

Thanks 
Matt Duke


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Just to let everyone know the Kal-gard shipment will be in on wed of this week if anyone wants or needs to buy more. Thomas i know you do prob used all yours for the wedding and mark cleaned up pretty well with the stuff for your wedding so we know it work.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

kal-gard shipment is in get it while it last before twells finds out you can ask JB about what happens with twells and kal-gard


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

placing another Kal-Gard order at the end of next week. if there is anything special anyone need or wants let me know. Right now im just ordering De-greaser and prep & shine


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

If anyone needs any Kal-gard de-greaser, prep & Shine, Contact Cleaner , or Pro Shine let me know im stocked up

PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Mark me down for 4 cans of DG


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> Mark me down for 4 cans of DG


 will do Phill when do you need it.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Mayhem04 said:


> will do Phill when do you need it.


If your coming out for the harc race that will work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

when is the harc race the 26th


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

De-Greaser, Prep n Shine, Proshine, and Contact cleaner all in stock

*For pricing or to place a order email me at **[email protected]** or pm here.* 
*KAL-GARD DEALER*
http://www.***********/forums/signaturepics/sigpic1599_10.gif

_*MUGEN MBX6 Buggy / Novarossi plus 4 / Nitro Juice / Ironman Bearings*_*
Avid Bearings / Jr Servoes / Spektrum DX3R / Aka Tires / Dialed INC
Houstons Engine Services www.houstonsengineservice.com*


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

*HARC Race This Weekend At Mikes In Porter The 26th*

I be at Mikes in Porter this weekend for the HARC Race and will have plenty of kal-Gard for sale. DE-greaser, Prep n Shine , contact cleaner and Pro shine 
* For pricing or to place a order email me at **[email protected]** or pm here.* 
* KAL-GARD DEALER*
http://www.***********/forums/signaturepics/sigpic1599_10.gif


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

If anyone needs any KAL-GARD before this weekend drop me a pm or email

*For pricing or to place a order email me at **[email protected]** or pm here.* 
*KAL-GARD DEALER*
http://www.***********/forums/signaturepics/sigpic1599_10.gif

_*MUGEN MBX6 Buggy / Novarossi plus 4 / Nitro Juice / Ironman Bearings*_*
Avid Bearings / Jr Servoes / Spektrum DX3R / Aka Tires / Dialed INC
Houstons Engine Services www.houstonsengineservice.com*


----------

